# Six gallon recipes?



## tigerthekid (Dec 17, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find recipes (wine, mead, cider, etc.) that are six gallons in size? I searched the forums and mywinerecipes.com and most were 1 gallon in size. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Dec 17, 2008)

For most receipes you will have to do some siphering (Jethro Bodine talk, that's adding and multiplying) to get to the 6 gallon area.


Good Luck to ya


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2008)

You just need to multiply everything for a 1 gallon recipe by six- except for the yeast.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are looking for something in particular please ask us as some of us have some great recipes and are very willing to share.


----------



## tigerthekid (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking either a cider of some sort, a honey mead, or a dandelion wine (finding dandelion in the winter is going to be rough for me though). Any good ideas come to mind?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2008)

Cider and Mead are good....
Or...
Go to a good grocery market and look through the frozen juices as well as bottled juices.....They make fairly good wines.

Some Organic/Health Food sections have other choices of juices.

Fresh fruit is great if you have a good source this time of the year.


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 30, 2008)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/




Check this site, Jack Keller has made wine from most everything!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 15, 2009)

Also looking for 6 gallon Blueberry wine recipe and i do understand multiplying the gallon recipes.. Like the one on finevine wines.. i did that for my 2 gallon batch and it turned out awesome. But i am thinking some of the ingredients may be a little much when multiplying it 6 times.. like the blend,enzyme,nutrient, and energizer. Please advise... thanks so much


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2009)

About the only thing you don't multiply is the yeast. All the rest really do take 6 times as much.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks appleman... got my hands on 15# of fresh blueberries... got to put them to good use... looking to make a full bodied batch.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2009)

Where did you find fresh blueberries this time of year? SOund good.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 15, 2009)

well, fresh blueberries.. Bleuets from Santiago, Chile. Maybe not so fresh




... but they looked and tasted good.Got them at local grocery. $1.88 for 11oz.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 23, 2009)

Prepared the primary.. ended up with 17# of blueberries for th 6 gallon batch.. used 10# of invert sugar and 2# of raw wildflower honey. Also added 2 ripe bananas. Acidity right now is .45%... will adjust that to .6% before i add the yeast.. sg is 1.091. Not sure which yeast i should use since i added the honey.. see quite a few options in the forum. This is what i have on hand.



Red Star Montrachet

Lalvin D47

Lalvin EC-1118

Lalvin RC-212

Lalvin 71B-1122

Any input on which one to use would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2009)

I would use either the 212 or the 1122. I would lean towards the 71B-1122 myself.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks appleman.. followed your suggestion and used 1122. Prepared a yeast starter 5pm last night and piched it at 9pm. This morning i see its starting to do its job. Will be staging the energizer and nutrient.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, 5# 4#. What does the "#" mean? Bags? Numbers?


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 24, 2009)

pounds.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Rocky.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 24, 2009)

your welcome uavwmn. Had fun getting this recipe together.. did internet search on blueberry recipes.. compliled about 20.. tossed out about 10 of those because they were so off the wall... did a comparison of all the rest and used an average for the ingredients.. only deviation was using the 2# of Honey. Think i will take pics and post this in the recipe section.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

RkyMtnWine, change 99, going to do the strawberry wine recipe that BDKS is currently making. It is a 1 gal recipe and seems clear cut to me. Your blueberry wine sounds delicious!!! If the strawberry turns out decent I will try the blueberry.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 24, 2009)

strawberry was my first wine... bottled that November 08. tastes a little on the flat side.. did not have acid test kit at the time so was relying on the recipe. Hopefully aging will help.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like I am trying to make a 7 gallon batch with 6 gallon recipe.. Dummy me, when topping up to the 6 gallon mark.. dont forget to leave room for the pulp bag.. This is the blueberry batch.

<DIV =mediaContainer>


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 25, 2009)

RkyMtnWine, I do not have an acid test kit either. Should I get one?


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 25, 2009)

absolutely.... i have one now... wish i had it from the beginning... George has those and quite reasonable. You need to know where your at on your acidity... also good idea to get the ph accuvin test strips.. easy to use.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 25, 2009)

Rky, ok, good to know. Will order those today.


----------

